# how much space does a litter of kittens need



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello again fonts

as some of you may know. my kittens are due end of may... i already have a very large crate (48" by 36") for my queen to have her kittens in which will have food water litter tray and depending on what my girl wants to use an open bed or a box with a lid.

im looking at it... and yes i feel this will be fine for a litter of kittens and mum while they are small... buty it doesnt to me feel like when they are ... i dunno 8/9/10 weeks there will be enough space for them (im obviously not going to keep them locked up all there life) but things like if i need to go to work (i only work part time btw) or at night time etc

so i looked into getting something like this chicken rabbit outdoor run | eBay UK

but it being 150x90x120 high .... and maybe put in a mezzalin level about 50cm from the bottom (not sure about that yet as i wouldnt want the kittens to climb up and then fall ....)

that way they can have space for all there toys and scratching posts and a litter tray and everything else without feeling to penned in

do you think this will surfice for a litter of growing kittens ort am i going over board or will it be too small

please bare in mind this will be going in my living room and not outdoors

any input is appriciated x


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Once they start to get active can they not just have free run of your living room? Admittedly you'd need to kitten proof it ie tape up wire etc but it would be much better for them?


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

when im there i have no problem with them having free run of my living room, but when im not id want to secure them, and at night time too


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

This is the set up we had from about week 2 to about week 5 ...

It's quoted from another thread, so some of the info isn't what you're looking for 



> OK, have a look at this ...
> 
> I mentioned on your other thread about making a little room out of cardboard for them. This is what ours looked like.
> 
> ...


You could make something similar from wood instead of cardboard, but from about week 5 or 6 I would just let them have an entire room to themselves. So long as you have kitten proofed the room it will be fine  I wouldn't have one of those pens off ebay personally, as kittens like to climb, that would be one heck of a drop for a little one should they let go at the top.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Shayden said:


> when im there i have no problem with them having free run of my living room, but when im not id want to secure them, and at night time too


Ahh you replied while I was busy replying 

Maybe something like the one on this post would be better ... http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/138542-indoor-pen-new-kitten.html#post2063583


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

Ooooo.... That looks nice... And its made from glass or plastic so they cant climb out... Im gonna read the post and see how much they cost


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Shayden 

We use a large kitten pen for our kittens which they are confined (almost) to from a particular age for a short period of time. I don't put the birthing box in the kitten pen at all, mostly because that would completely restrict my view of/access to 'mum' when the kittens are being born and for checking on/weighing the kittens for the first few weeks. So mum is 'loose' in the room/house with her kittens in the box for the first approx 3 weeks until its clear that kittens are making their way out and are starting to need a litter tray/more room. 

We then transfer the kittens into a large, ordinary cat bed and put it into the kitten pen which is roughly the same size as the one you have. Of course, they come out for a wander and play with us, sometimes for several hours at a time but by confining (and keeping a close, supervisory eye on them when they're not confined) them for about 2 weeks seems to ensure they quickly become very reliable with the litter tray and are also out of harm's way as they're so tiny 

From about 5/6 weeks ours are let loose on the house (or rather just the downstairs until they're much older - I just like to know where they are when tiny!) but i do still put them in the pen overnight or if we're going to be out for several hours when they are still very young but that's only because I worry about what they'll get into.

I don't see any problem with using a large pen for 3-4 hours at a time, particularly when its for the kittens' own safety and your peace of mind. I have seen kittens raised entirely in kitten pens which I think is awful, especially when they're bigger and quite obviously needing and wanting an awful lot more space. One thing to bear in mind is that you will probably want their mum to have access in/out to them but in such a way that safely prevents the kittens escaping the pen; our kitten pen has a small top/central opening door for mum to get in/out of... so far no kitten of ours has worked out an escape route but then they are BSH and not renown for athleticism or brains 

You might find that by about 10 weeks you'll be able to trust them not to try and wreak havoc and get themselves into bother for half the night and will be comfortable to let them have the run of one, 'kitten proofed' room overnight or for the few hours you're at work. Everyone seems to do things differently so I think you'll have lots of different opinions


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Shayden said:


> Ooooo.... That looks nice... And its made from glass or plastic so they cant climb out... Im gonna read the post and see how much they cost


Not sure if you're good DIY wise, but I'm sure you could knock something like that up pretty easy. I think you can buy perspex sheets from B&Q and the like.

You could then make it as big as you like!


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

so do you think the indoor cat house is a waste of time? or should i get it but on a smaller scale to keep the kittens safe?


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

i just looked online and the sheets are quite cheap actually!!...but how would i fix them together? and i guess its not too high for mum to jump over if she wanted to get out... but i dont want her to jump and her herself or the kittens when jumping back in..


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Shayden said:


> i just looked online and the sheets are quite cheap actually!!...but how would i fix them together? and i guess its not too high for mum to jump over if she wanted to get out... but i dont want her to jump and her herself or the kittens when jumping back in..


Well I think if you get some hinges that you can fix from the outside (so the only thing on the inside are screw heads) that should be fine. You can buy a drill these days for a tenner. You could also perhaps get some of the edging seen on the picture I linked you to, but I'm not sure what that's called, sorry 

As for your queen getting in and out, if you have a wooden box inside the pen for the kittens to sleep in, if it's the same height as the pen she should find it easier to get in and out as she will have a platform to land on rather than one to get over in one go ... if you know what I mean? So long as the box is as high as the pen walls the kittens shouldn't be able to get on top ... until the day they can also scale the pen walls that is :lol: That's when your fun will really start!

If you do make one you must post pictures


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Shayden, I think it'll depend upon how many kittens she has and for how many hours at a time you'll want to keep them confined to the pen for. As you already have a fairly large, purpose made made crate it might be a waste money buying something just a bit bigger.

Six kittens, aged about 9 weeks upwards, penned for in excess of about 3/4 hours at a stretch during the day would probably not be a good idea as I think they'd be a bit stir crazy and 'on top' of another at that size/age. Where as 3 younger, smaller kittens wouldn't pose so much of a problem. 

I honestly think that the crate you already have sounds suitable and then, if you can, for the periods you have to leave them it might be best to give them the run of a kitten=proofed room. Night time doesn't pose so much of a problem as they'll generally (with hope!) sleep for most of the time. If you feel really feel you want to pen them when they're alone, I do think the biggest obstacle to overcome is allowing mum access whilst keeping the kittens in situ!


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

what i might do then is.. use my hall way when im not there!

i work 4 hours a day 3 days a week and i can always get my next door neighbour to check in on them ... its very big and i dont have to worry about wires and kittens getting up to mischif! my cats already have a huge cat tree and other toys etc in the hall way as well as the litter box


a side note.... as i also have the stud at home and will have a 16 week old kitten by the time my kittens are 4 weeks old im assuming i would keep dad and other kitten in a seperate room until they are older? as i wouldnt want anything to happen when im not there!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

at 8/9/10weeks they have the entire house, or go in the kitten room at night if Im asleep and cant supervise.

To me that is way to small for that age of kittens, seeing mine going mental running round at that age they would go potty in their!


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

my hallway is huge... bigger than the bedroom!

i thought it would be best to keep the kittens seperate from the other cats... so either way i would have to confine them into different rooms.... or is it ok to have all of them together running around!.... i wouldnt like to do that just in case my boy or other cat injures them


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the hallway sounds like a good plan  Lots of space to run around safely in. I think I'd definitely keep them apart from your other cats, at the very least whilst you're not around.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

and no leather sofas to scratch  lool or wires to cat proof


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Shayden said:


> my hallway is huge... bigger than the bedroom!
> 
> i thought it would be best to keep the kittens seperate from the other cats... so either way i would have to confine them into different rooms.... or is it ok to have all of them together running around!.... i wouldnt like to do that just in case my boy or other cat injures them


Your best to keep them seperate hun, particularly your boy and mum as she can get pregnant again straight after birth! Also your 16wk kitten is that gonna be a girl? If so I'd recommend keeping her seperate from your stud too as although the sexual maturity is usually 6 months it has been known to be earlier so probably better to be safe than sorry and keep your boy away :001_smile:


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

will do.... maybe il take my 16 week old kitten to work with me lool would be fun


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

My stud boy loves being around his kittens once they are out and about and they love chasing his tail etc, they are only together when supervised and I do fear it might contribute to bringing Mum back into call very quickly, so you have to be vigilant.

I would be wary of mixing the 16 week old with the kittens if she has come from another home, until the kits have had their jabs at least, due to the risk of infection, though if you bred her it is probably less of a problem.

All the best for your litter

Katy


----------

